# Hoya multiflora



## Happypaphy7 (Nov 13, 2016)

Such striking flowers!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 13, 2016)

Cool. Like shooting stars.


----------



## abax (Nov 13, 2016)

Very cool...I was thinking rockets with boosters flaring.


----------



## Paphluvr (Nov 15, 2016)

Good companion plants for the orchids and the ones I've had have been fragrant. Some also have attractive foliage.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Nov 16, 2016)

This is not fragrant. but surely a sight to look at.

I have a miniature, H. lacunose whose flowers are extremely sweet scented all day all night, but only last for a few days. It does flower on and off throughout the year, though.


----------

